# Newbie - Whats rent & living costs like?



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All, 

I've been offered a job in Dubai near International city and planning on moving there early 2009. I'd like to get some idea of the rental cost of apartments near International City and Dubai Academic City. 

I'm looking for a 2 bed apartment. I've seen them for around 120k AED/per annum. 

What sort of salary (all inclusive) would someone need to have a decent quality of life in Dubai? My company has offered 30k/month (travel & accommodation included), medical/insurance paid my company.

Any links on where to look for apartments, agents or landlord details will be very useful. 

Any comments will be much appreciated.

I'm moving from UK, new role is a senior business analyst / manager at a telco company.


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

does anyone have any reliable agent / landlord links?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhmm 2 bedroom in International City is like what; 80 000AED maybe maybe 90 000AED... I think.. not 100% sure... 

Do you really need a 2 bedroom apartment? If you are here alone why don't you get a studio? Save the money put it in your pocket, get a nice car, or economize and toyota yaris and stack your bread son 

-Joey


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Much of the information that you need can be found in the sticky thread marked 'Information everyone should know...'

As posted on numerous previous occasions, for property rentals start at 

GNAds4U.com - Properties



-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sayfur79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been offered a job in Dubai near International city and planning on moving there early 2009. I'd like to get some idea of the rental cost of apartments near International City and Dubai Academic City.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this post,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html

Each person's situation is different when it comes to quality of life so put in your figures into the formula and it should let you know whether you're going to be better off.

HTH


----------

